
Ask HN: Crazy society changing ideas - Wtm
Where does one even start with really massive, change the fabric of society projects?<p>No matter how I try I cannot explain it in a 2 minute pitch without a massive loss of clarity.
It usually takes longer than this just to establish some basic context so people  understand the problem.<p>If I try to explain the impact it is so huge it sounds unbelievable or unachievable.
======
grizzles
Just write a blog post(s). Under a nom de plume if necessary. I'd be happy to
publish it on my website as long as it doesn't advocate for something I
strongly disagree with.

~~~
Wtm
Are places like Kickstarer or Idiegogo useful for large scale projects?

------
sharemywin
What's the goal? Change society or make a lot of money off the idea? I assume
it's going to take a society size investment?

Who would benefit the most? become early adopters?

~~~
Wtm
Change society is the primary goal, but I have also identified several
different revenue streams making it a license to print money. Its a simple
technical solution to solve the economic calculation problem in any socialist
or central planned system while also eliminating most of the problems in
capitalist systems.

The early adopters will be inefficient socialist systems e.g charities, non
for profits and governments, as well as anyone who funds them.

It will enable them to optimally and transparently allocate resources
efficiently at all levels, from the individual up to global scale.

The problem is mostly technically solved with no foreseen show stoppers,
Investment is needed for commercialization so shouldn't be society size.

